# Engine swap - Audi B6 1.8T engine into Audi 80 B2 typ 81 - need some advice!!!



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!! I am new at the forum, I have a 1985 Audi 80 B2 my actual engine is a 1.3L russian version, the engine is nice but not fun at all!! I have a earlier engine from an A4 B6 with european engine version the AVJ the only engine I find in my country. The thing is I have a lot of things from the donor except for the key, cluster, automatic gearbox, fuel tank and some other things... 

What I have is the following:

AVJ Engine with all the accessories
OEM ECU
Original wiring harness from the engine only
The pedal box
OBD II port

Can someone give me some advice in what else do I need, and if I can remap the ECU now that the gearbox will be manual, the one that I have now and the immo, can it be deleted?

Here some pics from what I have:























































My son trying to help me taking the actual engine!! 










The actual engine!!










Thanks in advance for your help!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

No one?? Thanks anyway!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Not sure if I can help much, but when I was going to do a conversion from narrow band to wide band. I had to buy the whole wiring, not just the engine wiring harness. It was a big headache, I ended up putting the project on hold. I would look into a standalone I think it'd be easier. 

As for the trans. Is your 80 an automatic? Sorry if I missed it. Is the 1.8T engine out of an automatic?


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

un1ko said:


> Not sure if I can help much, but when I was going to do a conversion from narrow band to wide band. I had to buy the whole wiring, not just the engine wiring harness. It was a big headache, I ended up putting the project on hold. I would look into a standalone I think it'd be easier.
> 
> As for the trans. Is your 80 an automatic? Sorry if I missed it. Is the 1.8T engine out of an automatic?


My 80 is manual trans, the 1.8T had an automatic trans... Basically what I need after doing some research is delete the Immo and deactivate on the ECU the TCU section and ABS, now I have the VAG-COM but I think I new a code to do that and I think that will be the problem because I think not every one share that information, I think I will take your advice on going standalone maybe MS II with VVT support or maybe MS III, thanks for your replay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

This might help with the auto to manual. I don't know if your transmission fits though. A person I know can help is Mike Hood from Ringer Racing, you can find him in Audizine.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/299543-Biketsai-s-DIY-Auto-to-Manual-Conversion

Talk to 034 Motorsports for the standalone. I'm sure they can help.


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

un1ko said:


> This might help with the auto to manual. I don't know if your transmission fits though. A person I know can help is Mike Hood from Ringer Racing, you can find him in Audizine.
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/299543-Biketsai-s-DIY-Auto-to-Manual-Conversion
> 
> Talk to 034 Motorsports for the standalone. I'm sure they can help.


Thank you for your help.. really appreciate it.


----------



## pato-gti (Jul 2, 2012)

Hy Juan_Pa, It´s a very nice project you are doing. I am doing a similar one.

- First tell me which modification will you do to the engine??? will you keep the stock turbo??? how much power do you want to squeeze out of it?? 
- Regarding the gearbox, if you aspire to have more than 200-300hp that audi 80 gearbox wont hold!! I am telling you this because by the way the engine looks and I estimate you have the same gearbox that I have.
- an othe mod you will have to consider is the clutch. The B6 clutch will not fit in the stock gearbox.

You can check my build here http://foro.tuning-on.com/potenciacion/proyecto-gacel-1-8t-20v-revivido!/ it is not updated but it will help....I hope so!

Best regards from Argentina


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

pato-gti said:


> Hy Juan_Pa, It´s a very nice project you are doing. I am doing a similar one.
> 
> - First tell me which modification will you do to the engine??? will you keep the stock turbo??? how much power do you want to squeeze out of it??
> - Regarding the gearbox, if you aspire to have more than 200-300hp that audi 80 gearbox wont hold!! I am telling you this because by the way the engine looks and I estimate you have the same gearbox that I have.
> ...


Hi,

He should have a 012 Gearbox . They will hold over 400hp before they start breaking and are the generation of Audi gearboxes after the Audi 5000 S / VW Fox. If he does not have a 012 Gearbox then he can source one from a B3/B4 FWD or even B5 A4 FWD.
With 012 Gearbox he can use the B6 clutch set up.

That being said to the OP


Juan_Pa said:


> Can someone give me some advice in what else do I need, and if I can remap the ECU now that the gearbox will be manual, the one that I have now and the immo, can it be deleted?


You need to have the immobiliser defeated and the "automatic" portion turned off on the back end. They both can be deleted based on that ECU part #.

This is what I recommend for you since you are going to purchase parts anyway.

Source an Audi B3 Quattro subframe. It has both ears for quattro gearbox mounts
Take your stock subframe that has the engine mount tabs welded onto the subframe , remove the ears and weld them onto the quattro subframe.
Purchase B3 Quattro 01A Gearbox brackets
Purchase 012 Gearbox (or 01E 6-speed if you can find a FWD Passat / Audi TDI) 
Install Quattro gearbox brackets onto FWD Gearbox
Make motor mount brackets for 06A block on B3 FWD Subframe.

HTH
- Issam


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

pato-gti said:


> Hy Juan_Pa, It´s a very nice project you are doing. I am doing a similar one.
> 
> - First tell me which modification will you do to the engine??? will you keep the stock turbo??? how much power do you want to squeeze out of it??
> - Regarding the gearbox, if you aspire to have more than 200-300hp that audi 80 gearbox wont hold!! I am telling you this because by the way the engine looks and I estimate you have the same gearbox that I have.
> ...


Thanks Pato, nice build you have done.. 

- The truth is that for now the engine will be everything stock I do want to find a manual transmission from a Passat.. after that I will make some modifications, a GT28r Turbo, custom exhaust manifold, biger injectors, remap the ECU to squeez all the possible power.
- About the clutch mod.. luckly!!! the flywhee from my older engine fit perfect on the 1.8 engine and clutch too.. I can use my subframe just need to do a little mod in the engine support and remove the battery box. 

Here some pictures..
































































































































Next weekend will continue.. hope I can get the code for the ECU this week and do some research..


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hope everything works out for ya. Not sure about motors, etc. offered in Russia, but in the US the automatic longitudinal crankshafts are different than longitudinal manual crankshafts in the 1.8t motors. The automatic crankshafts have to be machined and a pilot bearing installed to ensure proper operation.


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris164935 said:


> Hope everything works out for ya. Not sure about motors, etc. offered in Russia, but in the US the automatic longitudinal crankshafts are different than longitudinal manual crankshafts in the 1.8t motors. The automatic crankshafts have to be machined and a pilot bearing installed to ensure proper operation.


Thanks.. and yes.. I have to install a pilot bearing I found one that fits perfect..


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Can anyone help me.... Can I use an ECU for example from an AMB engine with an AWM engine??, this ECU has been modified with what I need that is Immo defeated and some other changes...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yes, the ECM should work. The engines should have the same sensors. The harness from the AMB might be different if it came from a transverse car. Can't remember is AMB was from a transverse or longitudinal car.


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Chris164935 said:


> Yes, the ECM should work. The engines should have the same sensors. The harness from the AMB might be different if it came from a transverse car. Can't remember is AMB was from a transverse or longitudinal car.


Thanks for your answer... Both engines came on a 2002 A4 longitudinal... Really appreciate your help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Everything should work. I think the B6 had an electronic thermostat though. Not sure if the AWM that you have comes with that. In the US, the AWM came in 2001 B5 A4s and did not have an electronic thermostat. Shouldn't be an issue with whatever you go with though (electronic or mechanical).


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I couldnt make it work with any OEM ECU, so I will use a MS-II.




























































































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan_Pa (Nov 6, 2013)

Well after some time I re take the proyect... And is almost ready... A couple of weekends and its finished!!
























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kg6dxn (May 4, 2012)

I did a similar swap in my Porsche 914. Check out my build threads in my signature. There is more info in my 914 World thread than the one here.

I kept the Motronic and drive by wire. I also used the GT2860.


----------

